

Location of Plane Wreck of Steve Fossett - bootload
http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2008/10/location_of_plane_wreck_of_steve_fo.html

======
bootload
Referred from this wired article ~
<http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/10/google-earth.html>

